# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Palm Garden Resort Hội An nhận giải thưởng Luxury Beach Resort 2012

## ongbadia

Vào ngày 13 tháng 10 năm 2012 tại Kuala Lumpur – Malaysia, khu nghỉ mát Palm Garden Hội An đã vinh dự nhận giải thưởng “Khu nghỉ dưỡng biển sang trọng” (Luxury Beach Resort) của tổ chức “Giải thưởng khách sạn sang trọng thế giới” (Word Luxury Hotel Awards) năm 2012. Đây là giải thưởng danh giá và uy tín nhất thế giới chứng nhận về chất lượng dịch vụ xuất sắc và trang thiết bị tốt nhất mà khu nghỉ dưỡng cung cấp. Giải thưởng do các chuyên gia trong ngành và các khách đã trải nghiệm tại khu nghỉ mát Palm Garden. Khu nghỉ mát Palm Garden ngày càng khẳng định vị thế là một trong những khu nghỉ mát hàng đầu Việt Nam.

----------

